# Need help finding the narrow white wall schwinn superior tires for my 66 panther????



## jason morton (Apr 22, 2015)

Need help finding the narrow white wall schwinn superior tires for my 66 panther or a pair of remakes that are the same??


----------



## jason morton (Apr 22, 2015)

ment to put in middleweights. sorry.


----------

